# Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2013)

*Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

_neuer Stand, neue Frage: Post11_

Patient: Linksys/Cisco WRVS4400N
Symptome:
- firmware-interface nicht zugänglich
- antwortet nicht auf pings
- vergibt keine IPs
+ mit manuell eingerichteten IPs können angeschlossene Rechner problemlos auf einander zugreifen
+ sämtliche Status-LEDs zeigen an, was sie sollen (LANs, WAN, Power, Status)
+ auch bei reboots
- die aber auch keine Besserung bringen

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sind Stromversorgung und Switch also vollständig intakt. Aber der DHCP-Server ist tot, die restliche Software ggf. auch. (oder ist das Interface nur deswegen nicht zu erreichen, weil es keine IP erhält?  )
Das ganze trat schlagartig von einer Sekunde auf die andere auf - mitten beim WoT-spielen.


Irgend jemand eine Idee, was man zwecks Rettung unternehmen könnte?
Mehr als nen Reset-Knopf hat so ein Router ja leider nicht, aber das Ding war mal teuer und Ersatz mit vergleichbarer Funktionalität im Bereich QoS und Firewall ist auch nicht umsonst. (den Aufpreis für -n WLAN hätte ich mir rückblickend sparen können, nicht einmal genutzt  )

Wenn irgendwelche weiteren Informationen benötigt werden: Bitte fragen. Bislang funktionierten meine Router einfach


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgend jemand eine Idee, was man zwecks Rettung unternehmen könnte?


Falls du es nicht schon versucht hast (aus deinem post nicht ersichtlich), ip des rechners manuell festlegen und dann versuchen auf den router zu zugreifen. (ip des routers dafür benutzen)
Wenn das nix hilft, hast du eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu verlieren. Resette also den router und versuche erneut zugriff zu bekommen.
Sollte das immer noch nicht gehen, schaue mal im inet nach, ob sich dein router via software updaten lässt. (also nicht  via web-interface) Sollte es via software gehen, dann mache damit ein update des routers. Wenn nicht hast du verloren.
Da dein router aber anscheinend noch seinen dienst versieht tippe ich mal darauf, das im speicher irgendwo ein/mehrere bit umgefallen ist/sind. Ein simples neu aufspielen der firmware würde also vermutlich helfen. Allerdings ist das halt unmöglich, wenn es nur via web-interface geht und du da nicht rein kommst.



> Mehr als nen Reset-Knopf hat so ein Router ja leider nicht, aber das Ding war mal teuer


"Teuer" ist relativ. Wenn du es gnadenlos billig haben willst, dann kauf einen tp-link und mach dd-wrt drauf. 


> und Ersatz mit vergleichbarer Funktionalität im Bereich QoS und Firewall ist auch nicht umsonst.


Wenn ersatz benötigt wird, würde ich eher zu einem draytek vigor greifen. Der 2710 ist nichtmal teuer (für das gebotene) und du kannst dir aussuchen, was zusätzlich zum router noch im gehäuse stecken soll. (VoIP, Wlan, Dect)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Falls du es nicht schon versucht hast (aus deinem post nicht ersichtlich), ip des rechners manuell festlegen und dann versuchen auf den router zu zugreifen. (ip des routers dafür benutzen)



Versucht, hilft nicht.



> Wenn das nix hilft, hast du eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu verlieren. Resette also den router und versuche erneut zugriff zu bekommen.



Gemacht (siehe 6. Punkt), hilft nicht.



> Sollte das immer noch nicht gehen, schaue mal im inet nach, ob sich dein router via software updaten lässt. (also nicht  via web-interface) Sollte es via software gehen, dann mache damit ein update des routers. Wenn nicht hast du verloren.



Tja - da kommen wir an das Linksys/Cisco Problem...
Laut Handbuch von Linksys gibt es eine. Nur hat Linksys nach dem Verkauf an Belkin sämtliche Hinweise auf die alten Geräte von der Werbseite entfernt und gibt keinerlei Support mehr.
Cisco wiederum bietet ein Tool mit anderem Namen zur Auswahl an, da flashen ermöglichen soll. Im Gegensatz zu Linksys steht aber nicht dabei, dass das auch bei defekter Firmware funktioniert. Ob es mit Geräten mit Linksys-Kennung funktioniert, ist auch nicht in Erfahrung zu bringen. Und wenn ich es ausprobiere, meldet es nur, dass mein System nicht "gescannt" werden konnte und beendet sich. 



> Da dein router aber anscheinend noch seinen dienst versieht



Macht er nicht mehr, ich habe das Modem übergangsweise direkt am Rechner. Das Problem hat sich ja mit einem Verbindungsabbruch bemerkbar gemacht.



> "Teuer" ist relativ. Wenn du es gnadenlos billig haben willst, dann kauf einen tp-link und mach dd-wrt drauf.
> Wenn ersatz benötigt wird, würde ich eher zu einem draytek vigor greifen. Der 2710 ist nichtmal teuer (für das gebotene) und du kannst dir aussuchen, was zusätzlich zum router noch im gehäuse stecken soll. (VoIP, Wlan, Dect)


 
"teuer" heißt ich habe seinerzeit über 200 € gelatzt und neue GB-Router kosten i.d.R. gerne über 100 €. Das zu vermeiden wäre schon schön - und zwar nicht auf dem Weg "gnadenlos billig", sondern bevorzugt via "alte Qualität wieder herstellen". Wie gesagt, ne Firewall auf die ich mich verlassen kann, ist mir durchaus wichtig.


----------



## Superwip (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*

Hm... soweit ich weiß hat er einen internen Seriellen Port über den man auch die Firmware überschreiben kann; vielleicht hilft das; ich kann aber keine genaue Anleitung geben, wie das funktioniert oder funktionieren könnte.

http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/cisco/wrvs4400n_v2

Laut dem Link hat er kein SoC sondern drei getrennte Chips, zumindest einer ist vermutlich kaputt. Das hört sich für mich jedenfalls alles sehr nach einem Hardwaredefekt an.



> "Teuer" ist relativ. Wenn du es gnadenlos billig haben willst, dann kauf einen tp-link und mach dd-wrt drauf.


 
Der Router ist schon recht nett und hat eine aufrüstbare Mini-PCI W-LAN Einheit, ein selten gewordenes Feature.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht er nicht mehr, ich habe das Modem übergangsweise direkt am Rechner. Das Problem hat sich ja mit einem Verbindungsabbruch bemerkbar gemacht.


Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden.


> "teuer" heißt ich habe seinerzeit über 200 € gelatzt


So viel hätte ich für einen dlink nicht bezahlt zumal ich die dinger sowieso nicht mag. Vieleicht werden die geräte unter belkin besser...


> und neue GB-Router kosten i.d.R. gerne über 100 €.


Leider ja. (wenn man support haben will) 


> Das zu vermeiden wäre schon schön


Wenn nicht irgendwelche chips im router defekt sind und das gerät wirklich einen internen rs232-port hat, dann könnte ein lötkolben+ein paar programmierkenntnisse helfen. 


> - und zwar nicht auf dem Weg "gnadenlos billig", sondern bevorzugt via "alte Qualität wieder herstellen".


Mit anständigem support-> draytek und ohne ->tp-link+dd-wrt. Beides wird sich weitreichend und tief konfigurieren lassen und eine anständige firewall besitzen. (draytek hat einen entsprechenden ruf)



> Wie gesagt, ne Firewall auf die ich mich verlassen kann, ist mir durchaus wichtig.


 Eine SPI- oder ggf. noch bessere firewall haben fast nur teurere geräte wobei ich meine zu wissen, das dd-wrt das auch bietet.
Ob der dlink sowas hatte, vermag ich aber nicht zu beurteilen.


Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... soweit ich weiß hat er einen internen  Seriellen Port über den man auch die Firmware überschreiben kann;  vielleicht hilft das; ich kann aber keine genaue Anleitung geben, wie  das funktioniert oder funktionieren könnte.


Wie geschrieben, man braucht das wissen über die platine (damit man  überhaupt weiß wo man ran muß), einen lötkolben und etwas  programmierkenntnisse um den controler zu programmieren. (soweit ich  weiß)


> Laut dem Link hat er kein SoC sondern drei getrennte Chips, zumindest einer ist vermutlich kaputt.


Nicht zwangsläufig. Der dsl-bereich wird ein SoC sein (gibt es nur so)  wärend das web-interface+funktionen von einer seperaten cpu befeuert  werden. (zwecks mehr leistung) Dazu kommt dann noch ein seperater chip  für das wlan und 1-2 chips für den switch. Den ram lass ich mal außen  vor, der bei so einem system dann auch 2x vorhanden ist.
Das ganze ist übrigens auch nicht unüblich. Diesen aufbau hat auch der asus dsl-n55u-b oder ein vigor 2850 (1x adsl+1x vdsl-soc)


> Der Router ist schon recht nett und hat eine aufrüstbare Mini-PCI W-LAN Einheit, ein selten gewordenes Feature.


 ...das kaum genützt hat. Solche wlan-einheiten sind für einen endkunden  kaum zu bekommen und umgerüstet hat das sicherlich auch keiner.
Zu guter letzt spart der hersteller mit einer fest-verlötung sicherlich auch geld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... soweit ich weiß hat er einen internen Seriellen Port über den man auch die Firmware überschreiben kann; vielleicht hilft das; ich kann aber keine genaue Anleitung geben, wie das funktioniert oder funktionieren könnte.
> 
> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/cisco/wrvs4400n_v2



Hmm - muss ich mich mal reinlesen. Sieht auf alle Fälle nach weiteren Ansätzen aus und aufmachen wollte ich ihn morgen sowieso mal.



> Der Router ist schon recht nett und hat eine aufrüstbare Mini-PCI W-LAN Einheit, ein selten gewordenes Feature.


 
Das mit der PCI-Lösung hatte ich auch schon rausgefunden. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob es ggf. möglich wäre, die Platine der WLAN-losen Variante (RVS4400, morgen endet ne Auktion) zu nutzen...




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So viel hätte ich für einen dlink nicht bezahlt zumal ich die dinger sowieso nicht mag. Vieleicht werden die geräte unter belkin besser...



Für einen Dlink hätte ich das sicherlich auch nicht bezahlt, aber Linksys hatte niemals etwas mit Dlink zu tun und alles abseits des Brandings stammt in diesem Fall sogar von Cisco Systems, die einem ggf. in Sachen Internet- und Netzwerkhardware etwas sagen. (so "etwas" in der Größenordnung von "einer der führenden Backbone Ausstatter" und "zur Jahrtausenwende DIE Firma, deren Technik sowas wie das Internet überhaupt möglich machte")



> Eine SPI- oder ggf. noch bessere firewall haben fast nur teurere geräte wobei ich meine zu wissen, das dd-wrt das auch bietet.
> Ob der dlink sowas hatte, vermag ich aber nicht zu beurteilen.



Das Ding hat SPI und ein neuer Cisco mit entsprechender Aussattung wäre scheinbar auch billiger zu bekommen, als Draytek. (oder zumindest leichter - für letztere finde ich nämlich ehrlich gesagt so gut wie gar keine Angebote)
An der Stelle vielleicht mal ein Link zum Datenblatt:
Cisco WRVS4400N Wireless-N Gigabit Security Router: VPN  [Cisco Small Business RV Series Routers] - Cisco Systems



> Wie geschrieben, man braucht das wissen über die platine (damit man  überhaupt weiß wo man ran muß), einen lötkolben und etwas  programmierkenntnisse um den controler zu programmieren. (soweit ich  weiß)



Ne Leitung anlöten würde ich hinbekommen, die Pins sind in dem Link angegeben.
Ansteuerungssoftware geht aber weit über meine Fähigkeiten hinaus 



> Nicht zwangsläufig. Der dsl-bereich wird ein SoC sein (gibt es nur so)  wärend das web-interface+funktionen von einer seperaten cpu befeuert  werden. (zwecks mehr leistung) Dazu kommt dann noch ein seperater chip  für das wlan und 1-2 chips für den switch. Den ram lass ich mal außen  vor, der bei so einem system dann auch 2x vorhanden ist.



WLAN ist ja auf einem eigenständigen Modul, bei den restlichen Hauptchips ist einer, soweit ich das rausfinden konnte, für den GB-Switch und die anderen beiden würde ich dann mal auf Interface&Routing + einer für die Firewall tippen. Letztere wird jedenfalls ein bißchen Leistung brauchen, das Interface dagegen arbeitet(e) mit Gedenksekunden.



> ...das kaum genützt hat. Solche wlan-einheiten sind für einen endkunden  kaum zu bekommen und umgerüstet hat das sicherlich auch keiner.
> Zu guter letzt spart der hersteller mit einer fest-verlötung sicherlich auch geld.


 
In dem Fall ist aufrüsten zudem sinnlos, denn von n-draft auf n lohnt sich wohl kaum. Ich vermute eher, dass es umgekehrt für die Hersteller billiger war, eine fertige WLAN-Lösung einzukaufen (weil die z.B. für Notebooks in viel größeren Stückzahlen gefertigt werden) und dann verschiedenste Router-Modelle mit der gleichen Platine zu realisieren, in dem man unterschiedliche Module einfach einsetzt.
Eine Aufrüstoption würde ja auch angepasste Firmware verlangen - und welcher Endkundenrouter wird überhaupt so lange supported? 
(wenn das Ding nicht mehr zu retten ist, müsste ich aber mal gucken, ob ich die Karte nicht ins alte Notebook meiner Freundin bekomme...)


----------



## Superwip (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*



> Solche wlan-einheiten sind für einen endkunden kaum zu bekommen


 
Stimmt nicht, das sind Standardbauteile, die auch in Notebooks verbaut werden (oder wurden, mittlerweile wurde Mini PCI ja von PCIe Minicard abgelöst).

Mit so einer W-LAN Karte kann man das W-LAN des Routers sehr flexibel aufrüsten, die Dinger sind auch weder allzu teuer noch sonderlich schwer zu bekommen. Manche der Karten sind jedem Standard W-LAN SoC überlegen.



> In dem Fall ist aufrüsten zudem sinnlos, denn von n-draft auf n lohnt sich wohl kaum.


 
Mehr Reichweite... da gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Karten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*

Stimmt, Reichweite wäre n Argument.
Aber nutzen die Notebooklösungen nur eine Antenne? Der hier hat schon drei -> da bräuchte man tatsächlich eine spezielle Karte, sonst nimmt die Reichweite eher ab.


----------



## Superwip (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*

Ja, gibt auch Notebookkarten mit 2 oder 3 Antennen. Auch "noch" für Mini PCI; Dualbandkarten mit 5GHz 802.11a/n gibt es auch.

Viele (darunter auch einige der besten und modernsten) bekommt man aber fast nur noch gebraucht.

Die beste dürfte die Ubiquiti SR-71A sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*

Mein Exemplar trägt auf der Rückseite die Kennung QEC 6AV0 94V0, aber dazu findet Google von Card Readern bis zu Bluetooth Modulen vieles, nur kein n-WLAN 

Wichtiger wäre erstmal die Hauptplatine und die hat bei meinem v1.1 leider rein gar nichts mit dem v2.0 ausm Wiki gemeinsam (nichtmal große Komponenten wie der PCI-Verbinder finden sich im gleichen Bereich, geschweige denn die RS232 Kontakte)  . Damit kann ich meine Flash-Hoffnungen wohl begraben.
Was mir aber aufgefallen: Die Abschirmung (um Welten aufwendiger als beim 2.0 - die gesamte Vorderseite wird mit Blechen bedeckt, die gesamte Rückseite mit Kupferfolie) weißt an zwei Stellen Zeichen von Hitzeeinwirkungen auf: Einmal über dem primären / vermutlich Switch Chip, dessen Kühlkörper wegen der mini-PCI-Karte versetzt aufgeklebt wurde (  ) und einmal über einem kleinen Bauteil in der Nähe, dessen Layout "MOSFET" brüllt, dessen Beschriftung sich aber auf "BH RE" beschränkt.
Hat jemand eine Idee, gegen was man dieses Bauteil austauschen könnte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*

Sagt mal:
Gibt es irgendwelche Chips, für die >98 °C eine normale Betriebstemperatur wäre?
Habe das Ding im Zuge diverser Tests jetzt mal offen betrieben und mir beinahe die Pfoten verbrannt. Der fragliche Chip liegt in der Nähe des Stomeinganges, am Rande des PCBs, dürfte bei einem halbwegs sinnvollen Routing also zu dieser gehören. Es ist aber kein normaler MOSFET, sondern ein Bauteil mit ~2 dutzend relativ feinen Kontakten.
Das Ding war nicht einmal mit der inneren Metallabschirmung verbunden, d.h. es dürfte im Router noch deutlich schlechter gekühlt worden sein, als jetzt mit meinem offenen Aufbau...


_Edit:_
Ich ziehe die Frage zurück. Antwort ist ein sehr klares NEEEEIIIIINNN!!!!!
Nachdem ich einen Fön (auf kalt) auf die nackte Platine gerichtet habe, ist der DHCP-Server wieder aktiv und ich komme ins Konfigurationsmenü.

Das nenne ich mal FAIL-Konstruktion.

Stellt sich die Frage, wie ich das Ding jetzt am besten gekühlt bekomme und ob es noch weitere Komponenten gibt, die kritisch sind (der MOSFET, den ich oben verdächtigt habe, wird auf alle Fälle auch sehr warm).

Weiß jemand, wie wichtig eine gute Abschirmung ist? Die oben verlinkte rev 2.0 scheint ja nur ein kleines Blech im Bereich der WLAN-Karte zu haben und ein älterer Netgear, den ich mal offen hatte, hatte gar nichts.
Der hier hat die gesamte Rückseite der Platine mit einer Kupferfolie bedeckt und die gesamte Vorderseite wird von einem Blechkasten abgedeckt, der nur (passgenaue) Öffnungen für die Anschlüsse, Löcher für die Schrauben und einen Schlitz für die WLAN-Karte hat. Die dann anschließend selbst noch einmal von einem Blech ummantelt wird, dass nur auf der Seite der Antennenanschlüsse offen ist.

Ist das:
- Wichtig?
- Ein notfalls verzichtbares Qualitätsmerkmal?
- Hoffnungslos übertrieben?
- Komplett unnötig?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*

Erstmal noch das alte...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für einen Dlink hätte ich das sicherlich auch nicht bezahlt,


 Verdammt, das kommt davon wenn man spät abends noch was tippt. Auf der  anderen seite...Dlink und linksys stehen bei mir auf einer stufe! (und  cisco hat auch nur noch seinen guten ruf, aus meiner sicht)


Superwip schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, das sind Standardbauteile, die  auch in Notebooks verbaut werden (oder wurden, mittlerweile wurde Mini  PCI ja von PCIe Minicard abgelöst).


 Und wo bekommt man sowas her?  Mir sind noch keine einzelnen wlan-karten für notebooks über den weg gelaufen.
...und nun das neue...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Edit:_
> Ich ziehe die Frage zurück. Antwort ist ein sehr klares NEEEEIIIIINNN!!!!!
> Nachdem ich einen Fön (auf kalt) auf die nackte Platine gerichtet habe, ist der DHCP-Server wieder aktiv und ich komme ins Konfigurationsmenü.
> 
> Das nenne ich mal FAIL-Konstruktion.


Da ist sicherlich irgendwo was defekt, und wenn es der zu heiße chip ist.
So ein router frisst im worst-case um die 25W. Normal sind aber eher die 7W einer fritzbox (hat ja nur einen dsl-soc) bzw. 15W für konstuktionen mit extra prozessor. Angesichts dieser leistungsaufnahme wird i.d.r. noch nicht mal ein kühlkörper für die einzelnen chips benötigt. Lediglich evt. verbaute extra-prozessoren werden mit einem bestückt.


> Stellt sich die Frage, wie ich das Ding jetzt am besten gekühlt bekomme


Wakü oder kompressor? 


> Weiß jemand, wie wichtig eine gute Abschirmung ist?


Umsonst wird sie da nicht sein. Evt. reagiert das konstruckt recht anfällig auf einfallende funk-wellen. (also alles an wellen, was uns so tag täglich um die ohren fliegt) Auf der anderen seite könnte es auch nur eine vorsichtsmaßnahme sein. 
In dem fall hilft wohl nur probieren, zumal dir linksys bestimmt auch nur sagen wird das du durch das öffnen des gerätes die garantie einbüßt.


----------



## Sturmi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dlink und linksys stehen bei mir auf einer stufe! (und  cisco hat auch nur noch seinen guten ruf, aus meiner sicht)



Das Consumer-Zeug von Cisco ist auch Schrott. Im Enterprise siehts dagegen ganz anders aus.



> Und wo bekommt man sowas her?  Mir sind noch keine einzelnen wlan-karten für notebooks über den weg gelaufen.



In jedem gut sortierten Hardware-Lädchen ... ne Spaß. Kann man aber online ganz gut bestellen, Intel ist da recht dick im Geschäft. Vergleiche : WLAN-Notebookadapter mit Schnittstelle: PCIe Half Mini Card/PCIe Mini Card Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router noch zu retten?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> (und  cisco hat auch nur noch seinen guten ruf, aus meiner sicht)



Zu dem Schluss bin ich so langsam auch gekommen...



> Da ist sicherlich irgendwo was defekt, und wenn es der zu heiße chip ist.
> So ein router frisst im worst-case um die 25W. Normal sind aber eher die 7W einer fritzbox (hat ja nur einen dsl-soc) bzw. 15W für konstuktionen mit extra prozessor. Angesichts dieser leistungsaufnahme wird i.d.r. noch nicht mal ein kühlkörper für die einzelnen chips benötigt. Lediglich evt. verbaute extra-prozessoren werden mit einem bestückt.



Das Netzteil liefert sogar maximal 12 W. Aber wenn man den Chip klein genug macht (wir reden hier von vielleicht 2*5 mm) ist die Wärmeabgabe trotzdem eingeschränkt.



> Wakü oder kompressor?



Das Ding steht in nem Raum, in dem geschlafen wird, da kommen leider nur passive Verfahren in Frage 



> Umsonst wird sie da nicht sein. Evt. reagiert das konstruckt recht anfällig auf einfallende funk-wellen. (also alles an wellen, was uns so tag täglich um die ohren fliegt) Auf der anderen seite könnte es auch nur eine vorsichtsmaßnahme sein.
> In dem fall hilft wohl nur probieren,



Meine Probiererei ist leider uneinedeutig.
Habe den einen besonders heißen Chip mit einem kleinen RAM-Kühler bestückt (ist dadurch auch deutlich kälter geworden, unter dem überhängenden Kühlkörper messe ich jetzt 70 °C ohne Luftbewegung) und bei den winzigen MOSFETs habe ichs mal mit einem Wärmeleitpad auf der Rückseite versucht, damit die Kupferschirmung sich an der Kühlung betreiben kann. (von oben bekomme ich die nicht gekühlt, sind gerade einmal 1,5 mm breit und flacher, als benachbarte Kondensatoren)
Zu Anfang lief das auch ganz gut, war gestern sicherlich 2 Stunden mit dem Ding online und habe nach und nach die Isolierung wieder montiert.
Als ich ihn komplett geschirmt hatte, ist er nach 15 Minuten wieder ausgefallen und weder Zwangsbeatmung noch kompletter Rückbau auf die nackte Platine konnte daran etwas ändern. Heute Mittag kam ich (nach längerem rumprobieren, also nicht in kaltem Zustand) einmal kurz ins Menü, aber das wars dann auch.

Da muss noch irgendwas massive Stabilitätsprobleme verursachen - aber was? Und wie rausfinden?




> zumal dir linksys bestimmt auch nur sagen wird das du durch das öffnen des gerätes die garantie einbüßt.


 
Linksys sagt zu den Dingern nicht einmal mehr, dass man sich an Cisco wenden soll. Die verschweigen glattweg dass es die je gab. Und Cisco verlangt für jeden Scheiß nen Login, aber das Registrierungsscript stürzt bei mir ab  . Allerdings kann man Support bei nem geöffneten EOL-Gerät wohl eh vergessen.

Was ich übrigens mittlerweile herausgefunden habe beim Surfen: Das Ausmerzen von Überhitzungsproblemen soll einer der Hauptaspekte bei der Ablöse meiner v1.1 durch v2.0 gewesen sein. Das nenne ich mal Kundenbindungsmaßnahme. "Wir haben Schrott verkauft!" "Lass verbessern" "Und was machen wir mit denen, die schon einen gekauft haben?" "Was wohl? EOL setzen und Firmware-Updates einstellen"


----------



## Sturmi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

Was bräuchtest du denn vom Support?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

Am besten wäre eine der-Fehler-ist-ab-Werk-drin-wir-tauschen-auf-Kulanz Antwort 
Ansonsten alle Tipps, die mir irgendwie bei der Lösung helfen können. Aber das ist keinem Support zuzumuten, das sehe ich ein.


----------



## Sturmi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

Püh, keine Chance. 

1. Ist das DIng zu alt
2. EOL
3. Consumer-Produkt

Da macht Cisco keinen Finger krumm.


----------



## Abductee (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

Eine aktive Kühlung hat bei dem Problem wirklich nicht geholfen? Oder wars dann die Schirmung?
Fritzbox 7270 Temperaturproblem - Modding - Forum

Ansonsten würd ich mir einen neuen Router zulegen bevor du dich noch länger ärgerst.
http://geizhals.at/de/asus-rt-n66u-mimo-dual-band-simultan-a688826.html
Hab ich selber und bin absolut begeistert.


----------



## joasas (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild des Bauteils und dessen Umgebung erstellen? Ggf. mit Wärmebildkamera damit man sich anschauen kann was genau überhitzt.

Oszilloskop zur Hand um damit die Versorgungsspannungen überprüfen zu können?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

Kein Oszilloskop, keine Wärmebildkamera und meine Handy-Cam wird so kleine Bauteile nur unzureichend ablichten, sorry.

Nach einer zweiten Runde im Backofen läuft der Router jetzt übrigens wieder. Mal gucken, wie lange... (der Abschirmung habe ich erstmal einige dutzend 2 mm Löcher oben und unten verpasst, Überhitzung sollte jetzt nicht mehr das Kernproblem sein. Schließlich lief er vorher ja auch lange Zeit und jetzt müsste er es locker 10-20 K kälter haben)


----------



## joasas (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

Wozu in den Backofen? Und vor allem wieso Löcher in die Abschirmung? Durch deine Aktion ist die Betriebserlaubnis deines Gerätes erloschen. JETZT kannst du es wirklich wegwerfen.

Schade um das Cisco Gerät.


----------



## Abductee (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

Warum Schade darum?
Wenn es nicht zuverlässig funktioniert ist es genau so gut für den Müll.

Die Löcher sind für das Hitzeproblem da.
Der Backofen zum entgegenwirken kalter Lötstellen.


----------



## joasas (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Löcher sind für das Hitzeproblem da.
> Der Backofen zum entgegenwirken kalter Lötstellen.



Beides falsch. Du kannst bei den Temperaturen die du mit einem handelsüblichen Backofen erreichen kannst wie er zu Hause zum Einsatz kommt nicht löten (ausgenommen man besitzt einen Backofen der eine Selbstreinigungsfunktion durch eine hohe Temperatur besitzt, was jedoch die wenigsten besitzen dürften und zudem liese sich damit keine Kennlinie fahren). 

Zum anderen bringen die Löcher keine nennenswerten Vorteil bezüglich der Kühlung und zudem verschlechtern diese die elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit - sprich dein Gerät kann andere stören und umgekehrt natürlich genauso.  Man verbaut Abschirmung nicht grundlos.


----------



## Abductee (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

Ein richtiges Nachlöten ist das auch nicht, gegen kalte Lötstellen hilft die Backofen Methode aber definitiv.

Eine Schirmung ist mit Sicherheit nicht umsonst vorhanden.
Wenn eine schlechtere Schirmung aber bedeuten sollte das ich das Gerät wieder benutzen kann, warum denn nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*



joasas schrieb:


> Beides falsch. Du kannst bei den Temperaturen die du mit einem handelsüblichen Backofen erreichen kannst wie er zu Hause zum Einsatz kommt nicht löten (ausgenommen man besitzt einen Backofen der eine Selbstreinigungsfunktion durch eine hohe Temperatur besitzt, was jedoch die wenigsten besitzen dürften und zudem liese sich damit keine Kennlinie fahren).



Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es Lote gibt, die in einem Wasserkocher schmelzen würden und das Elektronikbauteile nicht hartverlötet werden, ist die Erwärmung zwecks Plastifizierung und Ausnutzung von Ausdehnungskoeeffizienten eine mittlerweile etablierte Methode (siehe entsprechenden Thread)
Und da kannst du noch so oft "falsch" raushauen.



> Zum anderen bringen die Löcher keine nennenswerten Vorteil bezüglich der Kühlung



Kühne Aussage wenn man bedenkt, dass du nicht einmal die Position der Löcher kennst. Und auch sonst eine sehr gewagte These, denn Löcher zur Verhinderung von Wärmestaus sind doch eine recht weit verbreitete Idee, die sich in den Gehäusen der meisten elektrischen Geräte in gewissem Umfange findet.



> und zudem verschlechtern diese die elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit - sprich dein Gerät kann andere stören und umgekehrt natürlich genauso.  Man verbaut Abschirmung nicht grundlos.


 
Interessant, dass du -wiederum ohne Wissen über Position und Ausmaß- mit ebenso schlafwandlerischer Sicherheit eine Störung attestieren kannst.

Ich persönliche stelle jedenfalls fest, dass der "gestörte" Router besser arbeitet, als der ungestörte. Muss ich wohl tierisch viel Glück gehabt haben, dass die durchgelassenen Wellenlängen zufällig keine Probleme bereiten und die Wärme auch bei ganz sicher gleich gebliebener Kühlung sich jetzt lieber andere Aufenthaltssorte sucht. Vielleicht hat die heiße Luft einfach Angst, dass der Bohrer nochmal vorbeikommt?


----------



## joasas (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

Nachdem du nicht mal im Besitz eines Oszilloskops bist bezweifle ich, dass du den Router in einer Messkammer überprüft hast bezüglich seines Abstrahlverhaltens. Sprich ich halte es für eine kühne Aussage wenn du nicht mal diese Messung durchgeführt hast zu sagen dass das so einwandfrei funktioniert.

Genau wegen Leuten wie dir wird die 04821-895555 recht häufig angewählt. Einfach irgendwie in ein Gerät eingreifen auf gut Glück und fertig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Router wie kühlen? Abschirmung verzichtbar? (ehemals: "Router noch zu retten?")*

 Möglich, dass das eine kühne Aussage ist. Da sie hier bislang nur von gewissen Leuten getätigt wurde, die auf unbekannte Entfernung ohne Sichtverbindung Kühlkonzepte beurteilen können, ist mir diese Kühnheit ehrlich gesagt wurscht.

Anschuldigungen gegenüber meiner Person, ich würde das Frequenzspektrum stören verbitte ich mir aber.
Zumindest sollten sie mit einer ausführlichen Herleitung verbunden werden, wieso Löcher in einer Abschirmung, die bei bauähnlichen Geräten gar nicht existiert, ein funktionales Problem für die Umgebung darstellen und wie Löcher, die letztlich ein geerdetes Metallgiter mit Öffnungen von maximal 2 mm Durchmesser ergeben, überhaupt ein Problem darstellen könnten. Mein Wissen über Funkwellenausbreitung mag eingerostet sein, aber meiner Erinnerung nach wirkten Metalloberflächen mit Öffnungen <<der Wellenlänge ähnlich reflektiv, wie geschlossene Oberflächen. In meinem Fall würde das eine effektive Abschirmung bis zu mehreren 100 GHz bedeuten. Also Frequenzen, bei denen die Ausbreitung stark gerichtet erfolgt und somit nur einen schmalen Kegel unmittelbar über und unter dem Router betreffen würde - und zwar einen Kegel vom Router bis zum Boden bzw. der Decke.
Immer vorrausgesetzt, die Stromversorgung meines Routers arbeitet mit solchen Frequenzen, was ich unzurechnungsfähiger Funkstörer ohne hinreichende Messkammer verantwortungloser Weise für unwahrscheinlich halte


----------

